# The difference between MMA and shootfighting



## Obliterate (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all

What exactly is the difference between the two? There are no MMA clubs near me, but i heard on a forum that there is a place near me called Sheffield shootfighters which is supposed to be good, however they always refer to it as "the closet thing there is in Sheffield to MMA"

Just wondering what they main differences were as i thought they were pretty much the same thing.

Thanks


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think shootfighting concentrates mostly on submission grappling. I believe in the early days of UFC Ken Shamrock was considered a shootfighter. But I could be wrong.


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

Shootfighting is a combat sport and martial art, with competitions governed by the International Shootfighting Association (ISFA). Shootfighting incorporates techniques from a multitude of traditional martial arts, the most principle of these being Muay Thai and Catch Wrestling.

Shootfighting was previously used synonymously with mixed martial arts competitions in Japan, as opposed to shoot-style professional wrestling competitions. This usage of the term is retired from common usage because it became a registered trademark of Bart Vale, who uses it to describe his hybrid fighting system derived from shoot wrestling. However, it is still sometimes used colloquially.

Examples which were once considered shootfighting styles, tournaments or organizations are Pancrase, Shoot boxing and Shooto, where many fighters still considered themselves to be shootfighters. 

copied from Wikipedia


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

just watch early ken shamrock


----------

